# BGA emersed



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

Im growing HC and HG emersed and i am ready to fill the tank but i have a bit of GBA

I want to do a 3-4 day black out but which is the best way to do it?
i mean to kill it off should i fill the tank with water then cover it up or just cover it up while its still emersed?


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

You can do a 10% H2O2 solution (10% of 3% H2O2 in regular water) and spray it with an atomiser... spray the problem areas, watch BGA die, then flood. Make sure there's lots of light after you spray the H2O2 solution.

Good luck!


----------

